# Just started Wellbutrin, feeling SPEEDY...



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

As of yesterday I started Wellbutrin 75mg/2x to compliment 20mg Lexapro. I noticed a huge head change just an hour after taking it. I was shaking and felt like I had a huge caffeine high. 

Today I still feel the same - it feels like everything is moving a million miles per hour. I walk faster and perform tasks extremely fast. At the same time this is a bit uncomfortable. It feels like I'm on speed or something. I didn't sleep much last night and I still have such a massive amount of energy. Total opposite of what I had on Lexapro!! 

Will this side effect go away? I wanted to get out of my zombie like state with Lexapro but this is almost over the top in terms of energy. My appetite is really low also, and I'm having stomach problems. When should it fully kick in?


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2008)

I never felt comfortable on Wellbutrin, not even after several months.


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

You might have to increase your lexapro to level it out.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

I would like to try it but the intensity of it is what scares me. I'm not sure if it would be hurting more than helping. I'm racing right now without being on anything and I just ran 4 miles and am on my second glass of wine. I'm thinking it might not be such a good idea......


----------



## Holly (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey!!
I tried Lexapro and it made me feel no emotions!! I am sticking with the Prozac I have been on forever. I take Wellbutrin also as it was added to my meds to help me lose weight the Prozac put on. I felt the same way, but I liked it because I had energy for the first time in a while, but I was also taking it to stop smoking.It gives you are horrible taste in your mouth, but it will go away. It is great for the smoking, but after a week I slowed back down.


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

lonelygirl88 said:


> I would like to try it but the intensity of it is what scares me. I'm not sure if it would be hurting more than helping. I'm racing right now without being on anything and I just ran 4 miles and am on my second glass of wine. I'm thinking it might not be such a good idea......


sounds like you have the right idea of this may not being the right med for you.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

If you want to compare it to a lot caffiene, yeah. It feels like that at first. But only for the first few days. I am on day 9 now and it doesn't feel like that anymore. 

The anti depressant effects haven't fully kicked in for me yet, but I don't feel that crazy energy like I did the first few days. 


Cheers,


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

I honestly think people exgerrate the effects of Wellbutrin. I did too the first time i took it. I had read all these bad reviews' and I "tricked" my brain into placebo'ing all these side effects.

I am on the second try now, and I honestly don't notice _*any*_ side effects. I did feel a bit "jittery" and "wired" the first 2-3 days, but i dont feel like that anymore.

Oh well I do have one side effect. I have lost my appetite.

That's about it tho. I am on 150mg Wellbutrin XL

Cheers,


----------



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

Well I'm on day 3 and I can honestly say the jittery "speed" effect seems to be going away. I'm feeling a more "smooth" energy now. I actually slept well last night. 

I also found that I have a huge amount of motivation...I lost my cell phone a few days ago and I was on an absolute mission to find it these past 2 days. I mean I cleaned my whole room out, organized it again, cleaned out my car, etc...If I was still on Lexapro alone I would just be like, "oh well, who cares. I'll get another one." 

I also got up at 7 this morning, worked out like crazy for 2 hours, went and got books at college, got a cell phone, pretty much with no struggle at all. 

As far as side effects, I find that I'm a little more worried about things now. But I guess that's better than being a numb, apathetic zombie (Lexapro).


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah if it's any consolation, that crazzzzy energy doesn't last. 

I'm about a week into Wellbutrin, and i do have a little bit of energy after taking my dose in the morning, but nothing compared to the first few days. 

Right now, for example, I feel pretty normal. No side effects really. 


AVOID CAFFEINE. 


Cheers,


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

beaches09 said:


> sounds like you have the right idea of this may not being the right med for you.


Yeah...I probably should have noted that I had a lot of caffeine yesterday mixed with some decision making stress....


----------

